# ANE



## Neonink227 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello everybody, I'm looking at the possibility of making Anthro North England 2019 (In Boston)  my first furry con (If I can make the money to get there telling by how I'm a broke college student with no job!) but since I live close enough away to just hop on a bus or train (Don't have a car) and take the ride down I was wanting to know if I should man up and pay for a room or just stay in the dorm? How much am I really missing if I don't stay overnight?


----------



## wowl (Dec 15, 2018)

I haven't been to a con myself (although I really want to), and as such, my opinion is kind of invalidated. However, the impression I get from cons is that the nightlife is pretty big, especially if you want to meet new furries. But again, take that with a grain of salt.  It also may only be the case for the larger cons (which, from what i've gathered, ANE is pretty big).
So, unless the busses/trains leave late into the night, it's probably worth it to stay overnight.


----------



## Alopecoid (Dec 30, 2018)

If you can swing it, I say go for the room. I'm doing that for ANE. 

 Last year I went to Saturday of ANE and it was so much fun. I decided right there I definitely wanted to experience the whole thing in 2019. Like wowl said, you'll get to experience the nightlife. I'm personally looking forward to the raves. 

One thing I realized last year - if you don't have a room, it can be a pain carrying all your personal items around.  The hotel let me check stuff until I left, which helped, but it'll still be nice to have a room to go back to to rest, eat, store all the swag I buy, etc.


----------



## wowl (Dec 31, 2018)

Alopecoid said:


> If you can swing it, I say go for the room. I'm doing that for ANE.
> 
> Last year I went to Saturday of ANE and it was so much fun. I decided right there I definitely wanted to experience the whole thing in 2019. Like wowl said, you'll get to experience the nightlife. I'm personally looking forward to the raves.
> 
> One thing I realized last year - if you don't have a room, it can be a pain carrying all your personal items around.  The hotel let me check stuff until I left, which helped, but it'll still be nice to have a room to go back to to rest, eat, store all the swag I buy, etc.


Yeah, that sounds about right. Do you know if yo always have to be 21 to book a room? If so, that's a pain in the ass... curse my only being almost 20


----------



## Alopecoid (Jan 3, 2019)

wowl said:


> Yeah, that sounds about right. Do you know if yo always have to be 21 to book a room? If so, that's a pain in the ass... curse my only being almost 20



Not sure. It might be 18 - I would call the hotel and ask. Go for it.


----------



## wowl (Jan 6, 2019)

Alopecoid said:


> Not sure. It might be 18 - I would call the hotel and ask. Go for it.


thanks, I will


----------



## R4eTDR4 (Mar 29, 2019)

wowe


----------

